# [PB 12"] : Il ne démarre pas en mode CD, mort ???



## KaptainKavern (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Le 12" de ma femme a eu voilà quelques temps un claquage de disque en règle.

J'ai réinstallé OSX Tiger depuis un CD ISO (ben voui j'ai jeté la boîte avec tous les CDs par mégarde, j'ai même benné mon SnowLeopard :rose, il n'y avait pas la suite iLife, j'ai donc repris une vieille boîte avec un 10.2 pour réinstaller.

Mais problème, je suis allé trop vite, et j'ai réinstallé 10.2 !!! (il m'a fait un dossier "Anciens Systèmes" ou un truc du genre). Et souci le système n'est absolument pas fonctionnel (toutes les applis quittent inopinément au lancement).

Depuis j'essaie de repasser à 10.3 ou 10.4, rien n'y fait : je reste bloqué au démarrage de la touche C enfoncée > rien ne se passe, le splash screen reste bloqué avec la pomme en fond, puis plus rien. Dans le cas du 10.4, là carrément, il reboote sur 10.2. 

Vu que je ne peux pas démarrer en mode CD, je ne peux même pas faire appel à utilitaire de disques pour formater, j'ai même eu une "erreur de bios" (écran gris où j'ai du rentrer quelques mots genre "reboot"...).

J'ai la possibilité de démarrer en Target sur un viel iMac (G3 Lime ) qui doit être sous 10.3...

Comment faire ??? Merci de vos aides.


----------



## KaptainKavern (5 Février 2010)

Ben merci les gars 

Bon après test en mode Target, même cause mêmes effets qu'en démarrage "solo" : j'ai une erreur de Bios qui sort de temps en temps (je doit taper mac-boot ou shut-down manuellement sur fond d'écran gris), ou j'ai carrément un blocage sur le splash screen (au départ avec la pomme, sans roue qui tourne, dernier blocage = 24 heures) => ça c'est pour le CD en 10.3 ; ou alors carrément il ignore, après le démarrage n maintenant la touche c, de démarrer sur le disque => boot vers 10.2

Problème n° 1 : système totalement instable
Problème n°2 : impossible de formater du fait du non démarrage en mode CD ou target...

Snif?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2010)

Je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider bcp, juste une suggestion.

Si tu peux démarrer en mode target (sur ton iMac, et le 12" est vu comme un simple disque dur), pourquoi ne pas sauvegarder tes données, puis reformatter ton disque dur (donc le 12") et réinstaller Tiger si ton CD est un CD noir.

Non ?


----------



## KaptainKavern (6 Février 2010)

Salut,

J'avais déjà sauvegardé, mais aucun démarrage en mode CD possible, pas mieux en Target.

Je suis passé au Store Odysseum où un Genius a réussi (sont bons hein...), il a zappé la PRAM d'abord (je n'y avais pas pensé), puis il a monté plein d'images disque depuis un DD Firewire, et voilà, ça marche nickel.


----------

